# Those with Kooks........



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Did you get them coated? If so, what did it run you?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

So nobody has Kooks headers? Guess I'll be the first.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i wish i can gets some b4 august. man the wife is just not into modding. well she do have a bun in the oven:willy:


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm kinda lucky to be getting mine right now myself. My wife has had her Masters for a couple of years, but couldn't find a job. She has one now, so maybe I'll be able to squeeze a few of the mods in. :cheers


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I went with SLP LT's, they fit very well and sound great.

Chris


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

I got them with Jet Hot coating, I think it was around $200 but I don't recall exactly.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The shop told me they are stainless steel, and therefore don't need coating. So, my question is what is the benefit of coating? Is it for reducing the under hood heat production, or for longevity of the headers?


----------



## SLOGTO (Jul 5, 2006)

The benefit of coating is definitely to reduce heat in engine area. I believe the coating actually may reduce the longevity of the header with the additional heat retained.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I have uncoated kooks that I am going to stick on at approx. 36001 on the odometer. They don't look as cool- but do the coatings discolor over time?
For two hundred bucks you could make a big step in saving up for sayyy a lighweight flywheel and stage 2 clutch  oh wait thats my wishlist


----------



## 2005Goat (Mar 21, 2005)

I got my Kooks from Bob at Precision Porting in Florida. He coats them there and ran a group purchase. They were less then $1300 for headers, off road pipes and the coating. Free shipping also. Definately get them coated, why raise the underhood temps even more?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I am surprised as to how much heat the ceramic coating keeps in. One day I was checking my plug wires because I got the jba 9mm wires and I accidently hit my hand on one of the primaries and it didn't even burn me. This really surprised me since the car had been sitting for less than an hour and I had recently driven 40 miles worth of city driving.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 26, 2006)

*Look what I found*

Stainless or not they will still get a coat of rust on them - COAT them don't cheap out - COAT them...

Hey - better read this before you buy -

http://www.sembmusclecarclub.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5009


----------

